# Davidoff and the odd connection



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

This past weekend I worked a perfume bar to pick up a few hours at work. I noticed that my favorite perfume (cool water) is made by the Davidoff company. THEN, i remembered that there is a cigar company by the same name. I eventually put the two together and found out that they are made by the same company:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davidoff

I am floored by this. I mean, it's odd: Cigars and perfume/colonges. I have never smoked a Davidoff (are they any good?) . Im sure it doesn't make a difference in the way a cigar smokes, but don't you think its odd that two completely different products are made by the same company?!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah I know what you mean but Davidoff is a high class company they make many different things, for instance S.T. Dupont makes many things as well like writing instruments leather goods and their lighters. but the perfume from davidoff is just a branch and is most likely produced far away from the gars so it wouldnt taint them. Davidoffs are high class smokes but as most connoisseurs would tell you there are better ones out there for those prices.

:2


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Davidoff and makes AVO cigars too along with Paul Garmarian and some other lines too. The Davis are super premium and very expensive,a fine cigar though...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Montecristo has a perfume and a coffee brand out.

Its all about the marketing and the money. Who can get the biggest share of the market.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Montecristo has a perfume and a coffee brand out.
> 
> Its all about the marketing and the money. Who can get the biggest share of the market.


And a decent rum


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> And a decent rum


Didn't know that one. (My semi-useless fact for today.)


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

> Due to legal issues, the sale of Davidoff cigarettes is prohibited in the United States


No wonder I can never find these :hn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Davidoff is "lifestyle" brand to some extent and making cologne really fits into their business model. I think Dunhill has done a better job of being inclusive than Davidoff, but both are top notch. Buying anything from either brand should have the highest expectations.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

When you consider what goes into making a perfume and what goes into "making" a cigar, I don't consider it odd at all. The appreciation of both requires similar sensibilities. And the manufacture of both is a combination of science and art. 

The language to describe the characteristics of each is also similar: floral, herbal, etc.

In fact, most of what we "taste" in a cigar is actually what we smell in combination with taste -- as human sense of taste alone is really quite primitive. Just ask anyone who has lost their sense of smell.

Use that on the wife next time she complains about cigar smoking...lol.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Do they make a men's scent? Not really odd that they have diversified as a "lifestyle" company. Many of the vineyards in my area (home in VA) do much the same incorporating gourmet foods, restaurants, high end B&B type lodging, and musical events into their business plans. Porsche also offers products other than cars and other "luxury" brands tend to do the same.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Cool Water is a great cologne that has definitely stood the test of time, and their cigars have as well. Davidoff is a true all-emcompassing luxury goods purveyor, and one should expect a premium quality item. I think Davidoff cigars deliver accordingly - although price is a little high.

Caveat: I havent smoked a vintage Davidoff, I hear they are nothing short of amazing!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Just like S.T. Dupont makes cigars, Fuente makes slippers. I promise you Fuente will make colonge in the near future along with other luxury items. Wouldnt a Opus X colonge and perfume bottle look cool? RJT


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, everyone seems to agree that Davidoffs are an excellent smoke, but I gotta challenge this. If you go to Top25 Cigar, there are few Davidoffs, if any, in the Top 50. So what's the hype about? I've had Davidoffs before and enjoy them, but there are many other cigars at much less pricing. Is it the brand that makes them have higher appeal? Getting back to the cologne, it makes sense they offer it. Some colognes have tobacco smell in them so they can leverage their stock to the cologne (assuming it does have tobacco smell). I mean how many times have you smelled a cigar and loved the aroma?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> Its all about the marketing and the money. Who can get the biggest share of the market.


I'd say it's all about "branding"


----------

